
Zero-Deploy Python and JavaScript Workflows by Zapier - bryanh
https://zapier.com/blog/zapier-code/
======
bryanh
Zapier CTO/co-founder here. This is something we've been cooking up for a
while and today I spend a ton of time writing one-off code snippets in Zapier
instead of deploying it to AWS/Heroku/etc. Some of the things I do:

* Code review for Github PRs to a daily leaderboard Slack bot

* Support ticket statistics ETL to Google Sheets

* Spyfall social game Slack bot/automated game moderator

* Replaced like a dozen random crontabs

Equally cool is every run is logged to our task history just like any other
workflow.

Behind the scenes we're using AWS Lambda (which we love) and I'm happy to
answer any questions/field complaints/borgify suggestions. :-)

~~~
harrisonjackson
This works how I _wish_ lambda did out of the box. You could hook this up to a
webhook or email trigger and have yourself a layman's lambda in seconds.

Next we just need to get zapier code to offload long running lambda tasks to
aws container service... :D

